

Ask HN: Would you move to a cheaper country to self learn programming fulltime? - durometer

Hey HN,<p>I'm a mid 20s engineering grad working in the corporate world. I have had experience with programming but it has been a long time since i have produced something presentable. My mind is also dull from working in the corporate world so I would like to change that by taking time off from work to get back into creating things. I'm from canada, the cost of living isn't cheap so I want to go to a cheaper country to slow the cash drain during this period of about a year.<p>I have a few choices of countries they are limited to the following list. 
http://www.international.gc.ca/experience/destinations_out-destinations_sortant.aspx?lang=eng<p>I want to hear if anyone has considered this move or have done it. I have lived abroad* so i'm not just doing it without knowing how it's like being in a foreign place.<p>Thanks,
======
e3pi
" I have lived --aboard-- so i'm not just doing it without knowing how it's
like being in a foreign place."

abroad?

aboard? -as in living aboard a boat, BC? Vancouver? False Creek?

Tootle on down over the border into Puget Sound and you can code 24/7 where
anchor outs cough up only $65/month. Free coffee and victuals included. small
print: $51/yr insurance required.

Google Earth for details.

